# ML 2021 Starting Wednesday???



## John Gailey (Apr 29, 2021)

Now that we got this news, who will be getting there Wednesday?  Early bird gets the worm or the bike parts as the case may be.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 29, 2021)

yes!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 29, 2021)

Thursday for me...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 29, 2021)

Arriving Wednesday.  I am sure it'll be sleepy on that day same as arriving on Monday or Tuesday in the past. 

At the new venue, can you imagine the "S"-show it would have been with all of us queuing up on that two lane road to get in that lot at 7AM?  This is going to make life so much easier for everyone.


----------



## stezell (Apr 30, 2021)

I'll be there Wednesday.


----------

